# Installer Bootcamp sur macbook unibody avec superdrive HS



## matmout (7 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
je craque, ça fait des jours que j'essaie de différentes manières mais rien ne fonctionne:
J'ai un macbook unibody late 2008 (en alu donc), et j'aimerai y installer windows sur une partition bootcamp... problème, mon superdrive est HS et ne me lit plus aucun disque...
Du coup, pour contourner l'installation classique j'ai pensé à ça:
J'ai une partition bootcamp (XP), sur mon mac mini, qui fonctionne mais après l'avoir restaurée sur la partition bootcamp du macbook, au moment de lancer windows ça me met "no boot device, touch any key blabla". Je sais pas si c'est une histoire d'identification du hdd ou si c'est parce qu'il manque des fichiers, bref...
J'ai lu qu'on pouvait aussi installer win7 via une iso... je me lance, je récupère l'iso sur le site de microsoft (à l'aide d'une licence valide), mais là, impossible de restaurer l'iso (même si je la convertie en .dmg) sur une disque dur externe, message d'erreur du type "impossible de valider la source - erreur 254". Comme le superdrive est HS, il me faut impérativement une image de Win7 sur un disque externe ou sur une clé USB, mais je n'y arrive pas. Il me semble qu'il faut faire une image du disque win7 avec un mac dont le superdrive marche... chose que je n'ai pas.

Le mieux, ça serait de faire fonctionner cette partition bootcamp (XP sur mon macmini) mais je ne sais pas quel fichier je dois triturer pour que ça marche... A priori le fichier boot.ini mais je ne sais pas comment savoir quelle partoche correspond au disque de démarrage. Actuellement il y a marqué ça:
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP êdition familiale" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
(ça c'est sur mon MacMini)
Sur mon macbook, le pb de boot vient peut etre de là, il faudrait que je rentre autre chose, peut etre rdisk(1) ou partoche(2) je sais pas... en même temps, bootcamp est bien sur la partoche 3 du disque 0 (merci "diskutil list")


Sinon auriez vous d'autres pistes pour l'installer ?
Merci


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2016)

matmout a dit:


> Comme le superdrive est HS, il me faut impérativement une image de Win7 sur un disque externe ou sur une clé USB, mais je n'y arrive pas.


Et non, avec ton modèle un fichier .iso ne fonctionnera jamais, il n'y a qu'avec les derniers Mac que c'est possible.

Tu devrais recommencer en effaçant la partition, puis en recréer une, télécharger quand même le  fichier Setup.exe contenant les pilotes et arrêter. Dans un deuxième temps, utiliser Winclone et faire une copie de ta partition de ton Mac mini, puis faire une restauration avec Winclone dans ton MBP, je ne vois que ça, hormis acheter un lecteur externe de CD/DVD.


----------



## matmout (7 Janvier 2016)

pas d'autre solution sans passer par la caisse ? (40€... c'est pas rien)


----------



## matmout (10 Janvier 2016)

Y aurait il une astuce possible avec la version d'essai de parallèle desktop ?


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2016)

matmout a dit:


> Y aurait il une astuce possible avec la version d'essai de parallèle desktop ?


Il n'y aura pas de problème en machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware en utilisant un fichier .iso de Windows, mais la carte graphique sera une émulation et n'utilisera jamais la puce ou carte graphique d'un Mac, contrairement à une partition Boot Camp.

Le tout est de savoir ce que tu vas faire avec Windows et si des logiciels de graphisme requièrent une vraie carte graphique ?


----------



## matmout (10 Janvier 2016)

En fait c'est pour faire de la musique avec mon DAW FL Studio.
Mais ma question était : puis passer par une machine virtuelle (sous Windows) pour ensuite installer Windows (via un .iso) sur la partition bootcamp ?


----------



## matmout (10 Janvier 2016)

Après, si y'a que la CG qui est emulée, ça pourrait peut-être être une meilleur solution que bootcamp


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2016)

matmout a dit:


> En fait c'est pour faire de la musique avec mon DAW FL Studio.


Je connais ce logiciel, il fonctionnera correctement en machine virtuelle. Pour ne pas être à la ramasse avec une machine virtuelle, ne pas oublier dans les réglages d'attribuer la moitié de la mémoire, sinon ça va ramer.


----------



## Geekfou (11 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir,
tu peux essayer avec un disque auto nettoyant pour ton super drive, si au démarrage tu l’entends toujours


----------

